# Transfer to ICC cert



## rktect 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Recently I took a course for NFPA CFPE through our fire department.  They had an open slot and figured that I would be interested.  I then took the 4 hour, 200 question exam but I don't think I will be able to do the practicum phase for the actual CFPE within 6 months.  Plus I don't work for the fire department.  I'm in building and zoning as the plans examiner.  I did pass the exam and have the letter.  Does anybody know if ICC allows this to transfer to their Fire Plans Examiner certificate?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 2, 2015)

They use to but since the lawsuit in effect for copyright violations; the ICC has stopped the reciprocation.  Check with the FD or a neighboring department to do the practicum part.  You may have to use personal time but it's worth it since for credentials the NFPA course is the one recognized for expert opinion (if necessary) since to date NFPA is the only one who has an educational component for the certification.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the response.  I did email ICC and they confirmed it.  They will not transfer the NFPA CFPE to their Fire Plans Examiner.

Somehow I will have to manage two site plan reviews without any sites.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 2, 2015)

Give me a PM and I may be able to hook you up with someone from the IL Fire Inspector's Association to get your practicum completed or come over to Michigan and I'll get you with me to complete it.  I teach the course also and our state admin may be able to assist too.   We would not want to someone who has invested the time and successfully finished the coursework not be afforded the ability to get the practical stuff done.

FMWB


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2015)

This is one of the reasons that this forum is so awesome! Helping others out! Nicely done FMWB...........


----------

